# Rubik's Cube OH PLL Fingertricks



## muhammad jihan (Jun 19, 2012)

here is my very first tutorial video, 
sorry if it's bad or maybe i made some mistakes on it


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice algs. You turn very fast!


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 20, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Nice algs. You turn very fast!



thanks


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 20, 2012)

Your turning style is crazy lol. It looks like it's got everything.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Your turning style is crazy lol. It looks like it's got everything.



lol but my average is not as crazy as you


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 20, 2012)

what your avg for OH? wow your A perms are amazing:O


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 20, 2012)

nice fingertrick! dat G perms...


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 20, 2012)

Too fast..


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 23, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> what your avg for OH? wow your A perms are amazing:O



thanks, my official avg is 15 



Ickenicke said:


> Too fast..



sorry if it's too fast


----------

